# Cancun Realtor



## matkirk (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi does anyone know a good realtor in the Cancun area with expat buyers. For obvious reasons I would prefer to sell in Dollars, pounds etc.  Looking for an honest, professional person.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

matkirk said:


> Hi does anyone know a good realtor in the Cancun area with expat buyers. For obvious reasons I would prefer to sell in Dollars, pounds etc.  Looking for an honest, professional person.


A suggestion.

You might see if there is a licensed real estate agent who also handles major developer properties. They would be able to look at their database and come up with expats who they didn't sell a developed property because the expats were looking for your kind of real estate.


----------

